# Envirofone.ie



## divadsnilloc (15 Jul 2010)

Has anybody used this site to sell your old phones? According to the blurb, you send your phone to them in a sealed envelope (provided by Envirofone) and they pay you by cheque at the agreed online price.


----------



## Papercut (16 Jul 2010)

I have used envirofone.ie & also money4urmobile.ie , both without any problems.

It's worthwhile checking both sites, as sometimes one site will offer quite a bit more than the other, depending on the model of the phone.


----------



## mrblues (16 Jul 2010)

Haven't used envirofone as I assumed they were just the UK company using a .ie domain and an agent locally. I used [broken link removed] who are owned here and did a deal with a school I have kids in. Worked fine for me.

No affiliation just a slightly better off customer!


----------



## schmile (16 Jul 2010)

I used envirofone at the start of the year and would recommend them. I sold two samsung toccos through them. I researched loads of different sites including ones mentioned above and they offered the best price by far. Sent them off on a Monday and had the 140euro (70 for each phone) in my paypal by the Friday. Easy as that.


----------



## gm88 (16 Jul 2010)

Got €92 for my old iphone last week.  Great to get a few quid for a phone that's not been used for over a year. Whole process took just over a week.  I would certainly recommend them.


----------

